# Visual Wrap....



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

so Santa brought me Visual Wrap...and Billy's book to go with it. Hopefully I can learn how to use it. Any pointers? Havent even cracked the seal yet, so it may not be THAT hard.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Be patient, and be ready to have a rod on the lathe for 3 months


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Reading the book now...so far so good....just skimming ahead seems like it skips from beginner to expert lol


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Here's one I got from Billy's book, I also added my own take to it as well. Not yet complete, this is on a boat rod.

Billy's book is a good read, let me know what you think about the Viswrap program. I've thought about getting it but not real sure if I'm computer savvy enough to use it. I personally think once you pick up a few of the fundamentals you won't be needing a computer program JMO.

Merry Christmas,

Walt


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Thats beautiful Walt. I cant wait to try it. Gotta buy a few more odds and ends before I try it though


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

I also picked up the book and software this past week. I ripped thru the book pretty fast, and it will probably make a good reference manual, but it lost me pretty quick.

I went back and watched a video by Artie Hebert doing some crosswraps, and it helped me get a chevron wrapped in no time. 

I found the video a little easier to "see" and it went nice and slow for first timers, which was nice.

So far all I did was boot up the software (Visual Wrap) and open some of the sample files. It looks like a pretty good design tool, but may take some getting use to working your way around the instruction coding.


Walt , your work already looks great, don't know if the software is going to get you any further, but I guess it is nice from a design point to see a wrap laid out and be able to swap colors and such, before trying to do it trial and error method on a blank.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Mark, did you get the combo from Mudhole when it was on sale?

I have those two videos you recommended. Need to take my old tv down stairs and hook it up beside the rod lathe.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Thanks for the kind words Treed and Surfcat,

I did just look thru some Viswrap info and I really like the taper calculations. That's a big help when you're doing the closed wraps. The wrap in my picture above had a significant taper to it and was a real pain to close.

From a design standpoint it really could be a very interesting tool. So far I've been pretty much using graph paper and colored pens and pencils. Please let me know how it works for you. 

Walt


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Visual Wrap seminar*

just thought I'd throw this out there, I saw on the list of seminars for the rod building show in NC in Feb that David Boyle, the man behind the Visual wrap software is scheduled to give a seminar lecture at the show.

For those that already have it, I'd recommend playing around with the software a bit, so that you can have a feel for what is all about, then attend the seminar to get specific questions/ help answers.

For those that don't have it but are interested, this would be a good opportunity to see it demonstrated.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I plan on going to that seminar as well. They're doing one on VisualWeave as well which will be released at the show. The closer it gets to the show, the more excited I'm getting. It'll be nice to put faces to a lot of names as well.


----------

